# Art de Shine



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just talked to Alfred Yow of
Art de Shine on FB

Some new products, going to #waxstock19

John Tht.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Unless there's a UK outlet not a lot of use.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

streaky said:


> Unless there's a UK outlet not a lot of use.


Look on the bright side :lol:


----------

